# Is today the day - calf on the way??



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

I just checked Bridgit this a.m. while my car was warming up (part of my normal pre-commute routine)...and I _think_ today might be it! She's not quite grunting, but sort of catching her breath on her exhales, has some thick mucus (about 3 inch string), sort of golden brown color, and while I was over scritching Sheila good morning about 30 feet away, she rolled over to her side and curled her tail up kind of funny.

It's pitch black and I don't want to try to get her up when I can't see very well, so I have called in "cow labor" to work, turned off the car, put my work stuff away, and am waiting for daylight to check her again.

I'm cautiously excited...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck! I hope things go well and you get yourself a nice healthy calf today. Dare we hope heifer?


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

hope you  get you a heifer calf.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, a heifer would be great, although we also hope for a boy from one of the two girls so that we can raise a steer...named Mr. President, perhaps?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea Amy!

Is DH home from elk camp, to give a hand if needed?


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

He's still there, but has his phone on vibrate and is awaiting further word. He's coming home for the night anyway, so will come home earlier if I need him to.

I've been out in the paddock with the girls and am not feeling confident one way or the other as to whether or not Bridgit is really starting labor. She seems very itchy today, scratching her face and back repeatedly all morning, and right now is eating hay, although she doesn't seem very into it. I'm going to see if I can just "work from home" today rather than take a sick day so I can stay here, just in case.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Sometimes they don't show really good signs and it's just your gut feeling. I've had a cow deliver 115 # calves backwards with us pulling and her eating like nothing is going on! 

Although, it's interesting when you need a vet and they ask why and you can only give them gut feeling.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

I do feel like I have to go on my gut feeling, and yet since I have NO experience with this, I feel like I shouldn't trust my gut! O, the agony...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Even with experience it can be hard. Just do what you feel comfortable with. We're here to lend a helping hand with knowledge, a ear to listen, and fingers to answer questions with as best as we can. 

You'll do fine.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

I swear something is up. I just left a VM for DH to let him know I'm staying home, and right when I hung up I caught Bridgit and Sheila head-to-head, pushing foreheads, apparently having a tussle. It went on for a couple minutes before Sheila chased her off. This is VERY ODD behavior. Plus, Bridgit is SO itchy/scratchy today...constantly licking her sides or back legs, scratching her head and face and neck on things (tree branches, post in the paddock), and scratching her back with her horns. Hmmm.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

she is just getting ready to calve pretty soon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

The licking her sides is normal for a cow getting ready to have her calf. Not wanting any others around it not uncommon either. It's their way of protecting the calf especially while she is delivering and would be helpless to fend off an attack.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

Out of breath, just ran in to get my camera...I think she's starting to pass the water bag! She has a golden brown bubble hanging, with a LONG string of clear mucus below! Gonna go take a photo, will post!!!!

Whhheeee!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

Had to come in and download the photos off my memory card. Can the water bag go back in, like I've read the feet can? I swear I saw a gumdrop sized bubble, but when I went back out with my camera it was gone. She does have a white mucus string about 8 inches long, is holding her tail off to the side a lot, licking a lot (every couple minutes or so). I can't really see contractions.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, if only a small amount of the bag was out it can go back in. 

You may not see any contractions until she is actually pushing.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Amy,
My chores are done, I have a rig and I'm tired of doing laundry!
If you need me, give me a call!!
I will need "((EASY))" directions!


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you, thewife! So far not much action...she's actually laying down behind the brush/burn pile...I can just see her nose and her horns from the house. I'm trying not to bug her too much. But I will definitely call if I need help...and don't worry, we're pretty easy to find.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

she should have her calf pretty soon.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, 10+ hours later and nothing. Maybe what I thought was a bit of the water sack showing was really just pee caught in her mucus or something?? Anyway, she's acting normal, no changes, up and eating her beet pulp/alfalfa pellet/grain mix right now in the paddock with Sheila. Bummer, man.


----------



## allenacres (Nov 4, 2008)

I bet she is waiting for it to get dark. Instinct.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 5, 2008)

Checked her again this morning before heading into work...still mucus, up and licking her belly (both sides), very cranky, but no other signs. I'm at the office today. Maybe there will be a baby there when I get home...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 5, 2008)

A teaser!  I hate it when they do that!


----------



## amysflock (Nov 5, 2008)

It's so frustrating! I may have said this before here, but I feel like I'm waiting for Santa to come, except I don't know what date.


----------

